# It was under my nose all along...



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

i, like many music fans have found serious fruits in digging deep for music to love... i mean, guys like scriabin, prokofiev and alban berg... sometimes i have to dig deep to find 'the good stuff' that really grasps me as a listener.

Lately, though, i became aquainted with Beethoven's piano sonatas and it has moved me dearly. Beethoven and Liszt are about as good as classical music gets for me and they've been right here all along!!! A musical appiffany!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Mustaches are like that.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

This probably happens with a lot of people. It happened to me with Stravinsky. His name had been familiar to me for years, but only just in March this year did I decide to try his music! :lol:


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Love rite of spring, too.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Open Lane said:


> Lately, though, i became aquainted with Beethoven's piano sonatas and it has moved me dearly. Beethoven and Liszt are about as good as classical music gets for me and they've been right here all along!!! A musical appiffany!


Check out this [15:40+]: Liszt streamlined the very busy moment in a symphony into a delicate love theme that was right there all along


----------

